# Ich



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I picked up a new JD to go in my arrow tank and I just discovered it has a mild case of ich. I have treated this disease with meds before but remember someone metioning that I could just add salt and turn up the heat, is this true?
I do not want the arrow to catch it and will pick up some meds if I have to.
Can anyone recomend a good med that is safe for cichlids and an arrow???


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i would try the salt method first no need to get meds yet.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I treated with salt but probably will pickup meds this weekend.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Feefa said:


> I picked up a new JD to go in my arrow tank and I just discovered it has a mild case of ich. I have treated this disease with meds before but remember someone metioning that I could just add salt and turn up the heat, is this true?
> I do not want the arrow to catch it and will pick up some meds if I have to.
> Can anyone recomend a good med that is safe for cichlids and an arrow???


Yes it's true. You need to raise the temp at 31-32º because that acceletare the parasit's life cycle therefore shortens its life. The salt also kills the parasits and you can use malachite green too and you're gonna eliminate the parasit for sure.

As soon as your fish are OK put some activated carbon in one of your filters per a week to eliminate the medication remainings from the water.

Good luck.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

My dads tank recently just had a bout of ich.. Nearly lost my prize angelfish but I just added salt daily right after doing a small waterchange. I also raised the temp to about 82... Which would take care of any chance of it coming back.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

it just started getting cold over here and I never really looked at my temperature in the tank for a while. Anyways last week I went a few days without feeding and looking at my reds tank. I looked at my reds tank and 8/13 were covered in ich. They were still acting normal and eating but they were completely covered. I stuck my hand in the tank and it was freezing, temperature was around 67 degrees. NONE of my heaters were plugged in. I don't know when I unplugged them or why I did it. No clue how long they have been without heat. 
Anyways I added salt to the tank and upped temp to 83-85 degrees and the ich went away in a day or so, all survived

just add salt and raise temp and you should be fine


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone know what ich looks like because I have alot of little white parasite on the inside wall of my tank.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Genesis8 said:


> Anyone know what ich looks like because I have alot of little white parasite on the inside wall of my tank.


thats prob Planaria, or small white worms on the glass


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

be careful when raising the temperature in a tank as to not raise it too fast and shock the fish. as gradual as possible is best.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I just discovered my solo caribe has a lite case of ich. 2 dot's on topfin and rear tail,one on anal fin and one dot on the rear tail base. I'm raising the temp now and will have to pickup some api aquarium salt,soon. 
Hey does the salt you add,stay in your tank forever? Or, will it gradually disappear as you do water changes?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

You can really use just about any salt that is sodium chloride. Table salt is even fine, so if you have a bunch of that your fine. *Epsom salt is not sodium chloride!! * Don't worry about the iodine content since there isn't much of it at all.

It will disappear with water changes. Be careful how fast you remove it. Anything more than a 30% is pushing it.

There is an article and thread on salt by DonH on this forum. Search it out

GL


----------

